# Aquarium fan



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000ADUGUQ/nextag-kitchen-20/ref=nosimWas wondering if this would be good for a small growbox. One intake, one exhaust. I'd appreciate any thoughts or suggestions. Thnx!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

Might work ok. Might be worth getting two.
Over at this site you can get 50-60 CFM Computer fans. All you have to do is wire a 12vDC wall wart to it. The Brother's Grunt has a how to in the DIY section


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2006)

That was very helpful! I found these too-http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1456372&Sku=ULT31880&SRCCODE=PRICEGRABBER&CMP=OTC-PRICEGRABBER Cheap and like 55 cfm!!!


----------



## SkUnkWidow (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Buddy,
That fan you chose will work just fine. I have several Fish tanks with coral and live rocks and all of my gear is the same for hydoponics and aquaria. I use the same MH set ups as well as the same cooling i.e. fan, chiller, etc.

So, the one you chose on amazon will work perfectly for you either in line or by itself.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 21, 2006)

31 cfm is still pretty low unless you're talking about a 1 or 2 grow cabinet.


----------

